# Can I have surgery 3 weeks after RAI??



## enough3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm having RAI on Nov. 6th and I have scheduled a surgery for Nov.21st? It is a local IV sedation surgery which should only take about 45mins. 
Has anyone ever had surgery right after RAI?
My Drs. seem to think it's fine.
Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

enough3 said:


> I'm having RAI on Nov. 6th and I have scheduled a surgery for Nov.21st? It is a local IV sedation surgery which should only take about 45mins.
> Has anyone ever had surgery right after RAI?
> My Drs. seem to think it's fine.
> Any feedback would be great.


Hi there!! Well...........in truth, I have never heard of that. I have heard of RAI after surgery to kill off remaining tissue that may have been left behind; especially in cancer cases.

So, how about telling us about your diagnosis?? What is going on? That might help!

Welcome to the board.


----------



## enough3 (Oct 17, 2009)

My my surgery is not thyroid related. It is an elective surgery.

My questions about that was if it is okay to have surgery a couple weeks after RAI?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You didn't say if you were getting an RAI scan or RAI ablation. There's a big difference.

Personally I would wait if its elective. If you are getting ablated (thyroid destroyed) then just a few weeks after RAI your thyroid will be dying off and you may be going through some changes. It's possible you may feel a little hyper shortly after and I personally would not want a second recovery on top of the first.

Physically it sounds harmless enough. I don't think you'll have complications but it could be a very uncomfortable experience having both surgeries so close together. You just don't know how your body is going to react to the changes. More than likely you'll skate right through but what happens if you do not?

I would leave it until the last minute if that's possible. If you feel great, than go ahead but if you feel crummy, reschedule at the last minute if you can. I know surgeons don't usually work that way however. It's a judgment call. Personally, I would schedule the elective 3 or 4 months out after I was totally stabilized.


----------



## enough3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for responding. 
I'm having the uptake on Nov.4-5th and the ablation on the 6th. So I'm ready for it!! Tried to go into remission for 2 years on PTU and it did not work. Ready to close this chapter (at least on the hyperthyroid.

I just found out that I will be put on a small dose of PTU following the ablation. I guess just to take the edge of the hormone dump.

I really want to go through with the surgery...but may postpone it till around Christmas...I just don't know what to do.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It sounds as though the elective surgery would make for a good reward for "getting healed" wouldn't it?

I can only tell you what I would do. It sounds like you were dealing with this for a while and your body has been sick for a while. Why not give it the time it needs to fully recuperate? It will give you something to look forward to as your body heals since you sound pretty excited about the elective.

It's your call of course. In reality you probably won't have any complicationsif you do go through with it. It just may be more uncomfortable than it needs to be. I just don't see a reason to schedule the two so close together since the second is elective and mentally, I would use the elective as a goal or reward for closing the chapter on Graves'.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

enough3 said:


> My my surgery is not thyroid related. It is an elective surgery.
> 
> My questions about that was if it is okay to have surgery a couple weeks after RAI?


Well, thank you so much for clarifying that!! :anim_63:

Seriously, none of are doctors so I really recommend that you consult w/ your surgeon about this. There could be a conflict between the anesthetic and the remaining radioactive material in your body.

For instance, anything adrenergic could be a bad idea, I am thinking.


----------

